# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Lắng đọng cùng Icoffee - Cafe Sài Thành

## hangnt

Giữa chốn thành phố ồn ào, náo nhiệt, liệu có nơi nào thật lặng, thật yên tĩnh để chúng ta có thể bỏ qua những lo toan, bộn bề thường nhật, để thấy mình thật thoải mái, yên bình không?

Icoffee tọa lạc trong một con hẻm nhỏ với một khoảng sân yên tĩnh, ngôi nhà số 57F Tú Xương mang đến cho bạn một cảm giác khá lạ và thân quen với những vật dụng nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh, từ chỗ ngồi đến những vật trang trí, đều bé xíu và đáng yêu lạ thường.


Tại Icoffee, bạn có thể thư giãn, thả lỏng cùng những bản nhạc du dương, nhẹ nhàng, với những cuốn sách đã qua năm tháng, thấm màu thời gian và đã sờn phai đi rất nhiều, sẽ đưa bạn trở lại tuổi thơ, nơi đầy ắp tiếng cười, hay chỉ đơn giản là lắng lòng mình lại giữa cuộc sống vốn dĩ đã nhiều lo toan mệt mỏi này.




Thử tưởng tượng xem nhé, một buổi chiều giao mùa, một tách coffee nóng, một chiếc gối thật êm, một vài bản nhạc nhẹ nhàng, cảm giác rất đặc biệt và thú vị cho những ai yêu thích sự lãng mạn phải không?

Điểm đặc biệt đầu tiên dành cho những ai có niềm đam mê với không gian nhạc sống vô tận, tận hưởng không gian trầm lắng, bên tiếng piano thánh thót, cùng những giọng ca quen thuộc của quán: Trường Thư, Tuyết Vy, Kyo York, Vũ Phương, Triệu Lộc và Thái Trinh – cô bạn đã từng rất hot với bản cover The Show của Lenka vào tối thứ 3,5,6,7 và Chủ Nhật hàng tuần. Hãy đến và tận hưởng không gian âm nhạc vô tận cùng Icoffee nhé!








Điểm đặc biệt thứ hai là bắt đầu từ tháng 11 này, thứ 6 hàng tuần, các fan của top 10 VietNam Idol Lân Nhã sẽ có cơ hội được gặp gỡ, được nghe anh Nhã hát, thật thú vị đúng không nào? 

Điểm đặc biệt cuối cùng của Icoffee là không kén đối tượng khách hàng, từ những bạn teen, đến các cô bác lớn tuổi cũng đều bị thu hút bởi không gian yên tĩnh và nhẹ nhàng của quán. Quán còn có sự ưu ái cho các anh chị giới văn phòng, với những phần cơm trưa thật hấp dẫn với giá chỉ 37.000VNĐ, thật tuyệt phải không nào?





>> _Bản đồ đến địa điểm Icoffee_


(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

